# Apartmant Share for British female



## SarahB (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Guys

I am moving to Dubai in a month and am trying to find someone to flat share with possibly in JBR or the Marina.. If anyone knows of anyone looking also to share or has any advice it would be really appreciated.

I have friends out there so will stay with them for a while but have been told also to look in Spinneys for rentals.

I have lived in Dubai before so sort of know my stuff but didnt live there for long so its like starting from scrath again

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiya,

I may be looking in around 2 months. Also a Brit girlie, and am considering those areas.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best way to go about this is through Dubizzle. Look up people who are looking to rent rooms and just contact them about possibly getting a flat together. That's what I did! I ended up getting a room in the end as I run out of time but I still managed to find 3 people who were interested in getting an apartment with me.


----------



## SarahB (Dec 30, 2007)

Spellbound said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I may be looking in around 2 months. Also a Brit girlie, and am considering those areas.


Hi

Ok cool, do you have a date for your move yet?


----------



## buglet (Sep 2, 2008)

hiya - me too! perhaps when you get here we should all meet for a coffee! If you can PM me drop me a message and I can help with good temp accomodation ideas whilst you are looking for for permanant accomodation...

Verity


----------



## SarahB (Dec 30, 2007)

buglet said:


> hiya - me too! perhaps when you get here we should all meet for a coffee! If you can PM me drop me a message and I can help with good temp accomodation ideas whilst you are looking for for permanant accomodation...
> 
> Verity


Yeah that would be great, im ok for temp accomodation as i have friends in Dubai already, but want a perm place asap really so i can get settled.. Are you in Dubai already? I should be there in 2 weeks - month


----------



## buglet (Sep 2, 2008)

cool - sounds like a plan  yes i am here at the mo - arrived a couple of weeks ago - still in hotel at mo which is driving me slightly crazy and moving into a place on saturday - defo wanting to get a share in JBR/marina way eventually - went to look at some with sharing with other peeps but they get snapped up quickly and thought might be easier to do the other way and find other people to share with and then get a place - good luck with the move!


----------



## SarahB (Dec 30, 2007)

buglet said:


> cool - sounds like a plan  yes i am here at the mo - arrived a couple of weeks ago - still in hotel at mo which is driving me slightly crazy and moving into a place on saturday - defo wanting to get a share in JBR/marina way eventually - went to look at some with sharing with other peeps but they get snapped up quickly and thought might be easier to do the other way and find other people to share with and then get a place - good luck with the move!


Where is your hotel? Yeah when I was over before i looked at an apartment in JBR they are really nice, especially if u get a seaview, where are you working? Im going to be working In Festival City..
Hope you are enjoying time off with it being Eid, am looking forward to a nice cocktail at Barasti


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Sarah, am arriving in the latter half of this month. 

It would be lovely for us all to meet up, Buglet.


----------



## voyager (Oct 2, 2008)

I should be over around jan/feb. I'll be looking for share accom then if anyone else is keen.


----------



## ms_london (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey! I arrive on Sat and would also be keen to meet up with other newbies & talk about living options too! Never been to Dubai before and a bit overhwhelmed although everyone seems to love it.. :0)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Most of us go out at the weekends, so you could always tag along. We normally post something on the forum when we are going out, so keep a lookout for the thread!!


----------



## SR24 (Aug 24, 2008)

ms_london said:


> Hey! I arrive on Sat and would also be keen to meet up with other newbies & talk about living options too! Never been to Dubai before and a bit overhwhelmed although everyone seems to love it.. :0)


Hey

I move out Monday and like you am pretty new to whole thing. Would be good to meet up once I'm out to look at rental options.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a friend who has just arrived from the UK looking for a place ASAP. She's 26 and from Wales, if any of you ladies have any info can you let me know so I can pass it on...


----------



## Chicken (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just moved here from London last week and will be looking for a flatshare also in the next few weeks and surprisingly there doesnt seem to be a huge amount around. Having never been to Dubai before not sure how to get settled in, where to go, what to do! So I would be keen to catch up with others to figure out how it all works


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chicken said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just moved here from London last week and will be looking for a flatshare also in the next few weeks and surprisingly there doesnt seem to be a huge amount around. Having never been to Dubai before not sure how to get settled in, where to go, what to do! So I would be keen to catch up with others to figure out how it all works


Hi chicken!

Welcome to Dubai. 

Come along to the night out I am organising on 30th and you'll be able to meet other people in safe environment. Keep an eye on the board.

-


----------

